# Hugo's first year!



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

8 weeks


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

9 weeks, 10 weeks


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

11 weeks


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

What a nice set of pictures!!! I'm looking forward to more updates in the future! I keep having to remind myself that I should be taking more pictures since puppy-hood flies so quickly!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Sammy the spoo said:


> What a nice set of pictures!!! I'm looking forward to more updates in the future! I keep having to remind myself that I should be taking more pictures since puppy-hood flies so quickly!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Haha I am the same way.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Pick him up as much as you can! Those days don't last long either! Hugo is a handsome little dude. Love his serious expression


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

They definetly dont, he is starting to get heavy when you carry him. But there is nothing sweeter than holding him in your arms and snuggling up.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Ahhhh so cute! I love seeing his first few weeks all at once like that.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Week 11.5 Update

Hugo is quite calm for a puppy, even the vet said "most puppies are so rambunctious we cant actually give them a full exam, also he is quite confidant". Most of the time he enjoys playing with his toys on his own; but as soon as you give him some attention he cant stay away. I am yet to hear him bark at another dog or animal, he only barks if he wants our attention or he is playing with his toys. He is an amazingly fast learner he learned Shake a paw in 10 mins as well as sit within a day when he came home, I thought he wouldn't remember it the next day when I asked he immediately gave his paw. Lay down however is taking some time haha. He never potties in his crate or in our bed at night since he has came home, he doesn't ask to go unless we let him drink water after 7:30pm. He walks great on leash and follows closely paying attention to your every move. We are very happy with him and couldn't imagine a better puppy for us <3 He has already mastered the stairs (which I wish he hadn't yet, I heard its not good for there joints when puppies as well as he gets into trouble a lot easier) he also always leaps of the last 2 steps haha silly boy oh and he likes to go as fast as he can down them but if you say "slowly, slowly" he slows down and wont leap off the steps. He is very confidant and does not shy away even at loud noises, I have only seen him be frightened once and that was on a walk when a motorcycle roared past us. We adore him and all of his shenanigans


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Dina said:


> Week 11.5 Update
> 
> Hugo is quite calm for a puppy, even the vet said "most puppies are so rambunctious we cant actually give them a full exam, also he is quite confidant". Most of the time he enjoys playing with his toys on his own; but as soon as you give him some attention he cant stay away. I am yet to hear him bark at another dog or animal, he only barks if he wants our attention or he is playing with his toys. He is an amazingly fast learner he learned Shake a paw in 10 mins as well as sit within a day when he came home, I thought he wouldn't remember it the next day when I asked he immediately gave his paw. Lay down however is taking some time haha. He never potties in his crate or in our bed at night since he has came home, he doesn't ask to go unless we let him drink water after 7:30pm. He walks great on leash and follows closely paying attention to your every move. We are very happy with him and couldn't imagine a better puppy for us <3 He has already mastered the stairs (which I wish he hadn't yet, I heard its not good for there joints when puppies as well as he gets into trouble a lot easier) he also always leaps of the last 2 steps haha silly boy oh and he likes to go as fast as he can down them but if you say "slowly, slowly" he slows down and wont leap off the steps. He is very confidant and does not shy away even at loud noises, I have only seen him be frightened once and that was on a walk when a motorcycle roared past us. We adore him and all of his shenanigans



















Hugo at 12 weeks

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hugo has such expressive eyes!! So cool to hear that he's calm, yet confident . 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Sammy the spoo said:


> Hugo has such expressive eyes!! So cool to hear that he's calm, yet confident .
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you  he definitely has a cool personality he carries his head high  never knew such a young puppy could be so regal hahaha 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hugo at almost 13 weeks. Gosh has he ever grown. He has learned quite a few tricks like sit, down, bark, jump, shake a paw, high five, other paw when giving high fives or hand shakes, shake after bath time, and sit pretty. If I can figure out how I will post a video  he is doing very well he got the last of his vaccines today. He also went to the groomers... I dont really like the shaved face and I sure do miss the fluff.. when they took of the first bit of hair all I said was "my husbands gunna kill me" lol oh and he is getting fairly well at recall, and potty training is going great we are 2 weeks in without an accident [emoji4]
















You can tell he is not too thrilled about his haircut [emoji1] [emoji1]























A cute one of my husband and all three of us 









Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hugo sounds like he's doing so well!! Yay for accident free 2 weeks!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

15.5 week update (wow is time going by fast??? I feel like I didn't count that right he was born on June 5th..???)

Hugo is such an easy going pup. When he are in the house he is usually just playing on his own unless we start playing with him. If he doesn't want to play on his own he will just lay on the floor beside us and sleep. However when outside the fun never ends and he has so much energy. Is this typical of Spoos?

We have been taking him to the dog park, HE LOVES IT! almost all of the dogs are great. at first he would go up to other dogs and chase them but was very scared when someone would chase him. He now however is just as silly with other pups. I have heard him growl a few times with another puppy.. is this normal? should we brake it up? Oh and his recall is getting better and better each time. If he can hear us call he will 90% of the time come to us. Potty training has been amazing I am so proud of our little guy. On Saturday it will be 1 month accident free!! He no longer poops when he is alone either and can hold his pee for 6-7 hours which is very surprising. He knows when we head up stairs for bed time unless it is urgent we wont take him out so he will jump off the bed, run down the hall and wait for us to follow him, go down to the back door and go pee. However, last night he did his same routine he pottied and headed up to the stairs when he realized he would have to go poop so he ran back to the door and went out again! I never expected a puppy to catch on so fast. (he has only pooped once in the house and that was the first day he came home) He learning stay and roll over for tricks at the moment, with stay he caught on quickly he knows how to stay while I face him we will have to step it up a little though  and roll over he is trying to understand but still hasn't gotten it if I don't guide him through it. You really do see the light bulb come on and it is so amazing to witness. We brush him every other day and he has been getting baths once or twice every week as needed. He doesn't mind his baths, not blow drying, combing is great too, but hated having his teeth brushed.. I think this toothpaste is not very good. do you have any recommendations?

Oh and update on our lives: I became an auntie yesterday to my sisters first baby girl!! she is too cute and will definitely be a princess (being the first grandchild and baby in the family!!)


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh what a great update! Sounds like Hugo is doing so well! Congrats on one month of accident free! Amazing! 

Also congratulations on becoming an auntie! I'm jealous that you have a niece! All my kids are boys and our siblings had boys lol. We are a very boy family, I guess!!! 

Sammy likes the dog park too. We have only been there 3 times, and while he was a bit nervous the first 10 minutes the first two times we went, Sammy is doing much better and more comfortable in his own skin. At his third visit, he was acting like it was his own backyard, playing with friends. I'm hoping to work up to 5 times of positive experiences at the dog park until I'm ready to challenge the busy time of the day. . 

Interesting that Hugo doesn't enjoy brushing his teeth. My DH and I were joking that the toothpaste must be super tasty because Sammy knows "wanna brush your teeth?" And gets into super alert obedient mode. We use Nylabone brand Pet toothpaste (Tartar control). I have accidentally given him the boys toothpaste and he was not happy with it. 

Looking forward to the next update!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hugo is such a darling boy! He sounds like he's playing well at the dog park and trying out his voice with the other puppy. Do keep watch and if things start to seem intense, then try distracting them. Hugo is young enough he doesn't need to spend too long at the park and growling could even mean he has gotten too tired but being a baby he doesn't know when to stop and rest.

Congratulations on becoming an auntie--what fun!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

*16 week Update*

16 Weeks

Hugo is doing great. it seems however that he did catch a bit of a cold but it is almost gone. 

However his color is changing!!  

His belly is a lot lighter than the rest of his body. its a color somewhere between Grey and light brown so neat!

I will post a pic once I get home


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

What a Handsome fellow!!!! Bright too!

Love the family photo!!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is his belly and one of him 






























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

18.5 weeks!

Wow is our boy ever getting big.

He is doing great, not much has changed since the last post. Here are few new photos however 

He has gotten lighter, and is in need of a trim haha































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

He is a sweetie pie from every angle!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Such a handsome boy! What an endearing expression he has.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

19 weeks

Our cutie, all blown out snd in need of a hair cut haha <3 love our sweet heart. 

I never knew a puppy could be so calm. He only get crazy when we play like that.

Other wise he just lounges anround, very calmly, and sleeps. 










Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh no i am falling behind on updates... oops.. Hugo is 22.5 weeks (5 months and a few days) he is a dream dog and is absolutely amazing pup. Still need to work on recall and proper leash walking but other than that he is great, oh and shoes... those are no longer allowed to be in his reach for the next few nonths when he is alone. However he has lost a couple of teeth, one however wont xone out and the new tooth is growing in and pushing down on his lips, they were a little swollen the other day but hopefully the tooth will fall out soon. We groomed him 2 weeks ago on our own and its far from perfect but we love it. Today we stopped at petsmart and got a great new toy that he just cant seem to put down haha oh and he is now gaining interest into tennis balls as well as fetch is something he has learned as well as drop it. 

Here are a few photos over the last few weeks 

Our silent watchdog haha who should not be on the couch lol









Our muppet








All groomed 






















Halloween! He did great and the kids loved his costume, he sat patiently on the steps watching the kids come and go. Hugo doesn't mind the door bell or bark at anything really outside yet




















Him and his squirrel 









Playing fetch
















Some more watching











Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

His ears are starting to lighten To a very light silver!































My cute
















Sniffing for the treat https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161109/b42c48d05c835833e33bb0bb3d0c9675.jpg[/IMG

And then barking for it[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161109/7810059203fed6173bb9f94c08024540.jpg


















Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

And lastly his new puppy









And I guess his puppy is now going to be called One Ear....









Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Cute pictures of Hugo enjoying his toys - his face is so expressive.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> Cute pictures of Hugo enjoying his toys - his face is so expressive.


He definitely does, we absolutely adore his expressions I never knew a dog could have so many

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome pictures Dina. He is a cutie pie and good job Hugo at Halloween!!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hugo at 24 & 25 weeks






































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hugo is 6 months old today! Wow has time ever flown. He is an amazing boy, hes gotten quite big aswell 42lbs and 24" tall. We absolute adore him. His recall is 8:10 which is pretty good. He is doing great on his stays and leave its, as well as placing. Happy 6 month birthday!























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hugo at 27 weeks





































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is turning into a very handsome teenager. Now hang onto your hat. I hope you are fortunate and don't have too much of the things that happen to teenagers: no sits, no downs, sniffing everything, obsessing over pretty girls.......been there, done that. At 18 months Javelin is collecting his head again. Thank you higher power.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> He is turning into a very handsome teenager. Now hang onto your hat. I hope you are fortunate and don't have too much of the things that happen to teenagers: no sits, no downs, sniffing everything, obsessing over pretty girls.......been there, done that. At 18 months Javelin is collecting his head again. Thank you higher power.


Haha i sure hope so lol. He actually went through a similar phase the last month, siting and oh of course lie down was out of the question. Come ohh boy and leave it. Thankfully he seems to have come back around and is doing great his commands have never been better. Hopefully he can keep it up!

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

28 weeks!

We had guest come over last night and Hugo had an absolute blast playing with the boys (ages 8, 15, 16) after they left he kept going to the room where they had been playing trying to find them as they also played hide and seek haha. Here a few photos from this week






























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww Mom ..............I heard Hugo put a kid on his Xmas wish list................LOL!
Merry Christmas Hugo!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! What a darling boy! Hope the teenage stage will be smooth too!


----------



## minpooluvr (Nov 19, 2016)

So cute as a little puppy and at 6 months he is handsome boy! Great idea to do the 52 weeks!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

I got a a few photos from Hugo's breeder of Hugo's brother and sister. I would love to get in contact with them... first picture is Hugo









His sister Carbon I believe









And his brother Chase









Im not sure how old they are in the photos but they are very cute! Maybe one day we can have a sibling play date 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

All the dogs are very pretty. My breeder is having a one year reunion this year. I am excited! Is that an undocked tail? That is cool too see


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

34.5 weeks 

Oh no im falling behind on these updates. Hugo has been a little trouble maker these last 3 weeks. Getting into everythibg he shouldnt and tearing things he should not be. He was given free reign of our home but lost that privilege after a week when he ripped up cd's,dvd and ps4 game cases. Tissues, remotes, opening pillows by the zipper (smarty pants) and making it snow. We have now transitioned him back into his space with lots of treats, chews ect. Every morning consists of at least a 15min walk with a 10min fetch session and 15 min obedience and trick training. 

I gave him a hair cut this saterday and i think i did the best job yet. 

He also tore part of his paw pads this weekend at the dog park and now we have to keep him from running anf no more walks for the rest of the week. 













































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh my im so far behind on hugos 52 weeks  Hugo is now 10 months old as of April 5. He is definitely getting into his adolescent stage where he enjoys trying to hump almost every dog if they are larger dogs. Ughhh... also he has taken up marking only outdoors thankfully but every bush and tree must be peed on.. that being said his recall has fallen drastically in the last 3 weeks  at the dog park we never had this issue until now.. i know many people here have unaltered male spoos... anyone have any ideas how to make him stop? I really do not like it at all... in home training is great same as on leash but off leash has gone down hill.. here are a few photos though of my love bug








































































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

We are gunna give him another haircut on saterday 



















































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Went to visit the falls 























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Gosh I cant believe Hugo will be one in just a few days... 


He was 10.5 months in these pics
Puppy fever is starting to creep up lol












































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

11 months <3



















































Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this thread all these months......guess I was busy chasing Poppy around. She was 15 months this week.

Looking at Hugo's pictures made me realize that for months and months they look like a puppy then all of a sudden one day they look like a grrown up. It seems to happen overnight. Too bad the grown up behavior doesn't just turn on overnight too.

I truly sympathize with the total lack of recall and other issues as well. Poppy seems to just blow me off on everything I ask of her lately. At my wits end a few weeks ago I signed us pu for classes. The first one was frustrating, the dog park incident with stitches happened a few days later then second class was cancelled due to snow. We met again this week and I feel hopeful.

Friends remind me that this is temporary whenever I get discouraged.

Hugo is a beautiful boy and with all the hard work you have done over this last year one day every thing will "click" for him and he will be everything you dreamed of. He is really stunning.

Fondly, Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread all these months......guess I was busy chasing Poppy around. She was 15 months this week.
> 
> Looking at Hugo's pictures made me realize that for months and months they look like a puppy then all of a sudden one day they look like a grrown up. It seems to happen overnight. Too bad the grown up behavior doesn't just turn on overnight too.
> 
> ...


I definitely understand the busy haha, I feel like everything is going by so fast. 

I ever thought training would be such an on going thing, I thought yeah learning new tricks and stuff but with the teenage years now its almost always having to say the command twice for him to get that its a command not a question lol. 

I just looked back on these pages and started to tear up haha, its crazy how they change to adult so quickly!

Ohh no! I hope Poppy heals quickly! 

These two crazy blue spoos rock our worlds 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dina said:


> I definitely understand the busy haha, I feel like everything is going by so fast.
> 
> I ever thought training would be such an on going thing, I thought yeah learning new tricks and stuff but with the teenage years now its almost always having to say the command twice for him to get that its a command not a question lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Poppy got stitches out today and it's back to being wild and crazy. The teenage stuff does go away...eventually! Right now it is as if I am speaking a foreign language and Poppy does not understand a word. This too shall pass!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH VEY! A teenage boy!................Don't worry, his brain will catch up with his body and he will become the absolutely perfect Spoo! LOL! (I'm sure he is already perfect in your heart of hearts! :love2: ) He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

My Handsome boy <3

I have not kept up with this thread at all haha 

Hugo is now a 1 year and 5 months old and has filled out really nicely 
He is 26.5 inches at the shoulder and weighs 57lbs 
He is still on a raw diet
His color has not changes very much and still has the red tinge to in the sunlight. His ears are still platinum sliver, and his belly is a lighter shade.

His favorite toy is currently any ball that he can find, we seem to have one in every room now haha.

Favorite pass time indoors is either laying with his ball or snuggling on the couch with us. 
Playing off leash and playing fetch.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Good to catch up on Hugo - my has he grown into such a lovely boy. You will get through the terrible teens and one day soon it will all just click and you will have a beautiful companion.


----------

